# Duct Tape space saving.



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

So recently I had bought a roll of Duct Tape and tried to put it in my bug out bag but it took up a lot of space. So I was thinking and about a year ago my buddy told me that it was space saving to wrap it around a maxed out credit card. Just wanted to share with you guys what I did to conserve space in my bug out bag! Here is a picture of the roll I did:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I do that an any other bottles (I use old pill bottles ta store stuff in my pack) I wrap some duck tape round them to.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just buy a medium to large roll, cut out the cardboard and smash it flat on a hard surface. Works like a charm.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

when I'm at the store and they have to change the register receipt roll, I ask for the spool. Then I put about 30 feet of duct tape around that and toss it into my range bag, one of the BOB's, the glove box, my laptop bag for work, etc...

it's very convenient and usually in a pinch this is more than enough which can be replenished later. for bug out, bug in purposes, I like Sentry's idea, cut out the cardboard roll and smash it flat. Especially in those circumstances quantity matters.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Dakine said:


> when I'm at the store and they have to change the register receipt roll, I ask for the spool. Then I put about 30 feet of duct tape around that and toss it into my range bag, one of the BOB's, the glove box, my laptop bag for work, etc...
> 
> it's very convenient and usually in a pinch this is more than enough which can be replenished later. for bug out, bug in purposes, I like Sentry's idea, cut out the cardboard roll and smash it flat. Especially in those circumstances quantity matters.


Great idea there... Need to do that..


----------

